# FOR SALE: 2013 SCB Recon / Mercury 250 ProXS



## ESCB Factory

2013 SCB Recon, Factory Demo w/ 12 hours.

LOA: 23'8"
Beam: 99"
Draft at Rest: ~9"-11" 
Draft on Plane: ~4"
Speed: ~60-65 MPH

SCB Recon
Seat Box w/ Insulated Livewell/Cooler
(2) Livewells w/ Oxygenator Kits
Custom Console Bar - Removable
Power Pole Blade 10'
Bob's Action Jack Plate
LED Jack Plate Gauge
Garmin 740s & Transducer w/ Temp
MinnKota I-Pilot 36v/101#
MinnKota Charger 4Bank/10Amps
Audio - Fusion IP700, (2) 6.5", 10", Syn4
(5) Optima AMG Batteries

Mercury 250 ProXS TM 1.75
MercMonitor Level 2, H20 Psi, H2O Temp, Gen 2 Control
Bravo One prop

Coastline Full Welded Trailer

$68,500 Drive Out


----------



## whalerguy28

Dang that is a bad machine!!!! Good job fella's!!!


----------



## dang_ol

Nice boat, seen it last week while it was in y'alls shop.


----------



## kcliff

NICE!!! does it come with a divorce lawyer and sleeping bag?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

kcliff said:


> NICE!!! does it come with a divorce lawyer and sleeping bag?


It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission.


----------



## boltmaster

So how much more of a discount is there for the scuffed up skeg...lol:slimer:


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Slick Ride


----------



## leadhead10

If I win powerball tonight... SHE'S MINE!!


----------



## Navi

I like it, I dont know if I like the price tag, but I like it


----------



## red maniac

That is a beautiful boat, no dout. Only thing is, a $68,000 boat shouldn't have an igloo ice chest tied to deck by the handles. Lol. But, it's still an awesome boat.


----------



## greenfinder

I agree that the boat is very wicked but the price is way too much. Also 2 stroke engines are a thing of the past in my view and SCB being cutting edge boats should not have very old technology hanging off the back. (especially at that price)


----------



## wolffman73

Beautiful boat. Who could spend that much and have the guts to fish our bay systems with it? No way I would take that boat within a mile of an oyster reef.


----------



## POSIDEON

Sweet rig!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory

That price is Drive-Out. Over $4000 of TT&L is already included in the $68,500.
It is alot of money, but there is ongoing value in quality workmanship.


----------



## DSL_PWR

I am curious how much just the hull is?


----------



## chrism31

wolffman73 said:


> Beautiful boat. Who could spend that much and have the guts to fish our bay systems with it? No way I would take that boat within a mile of an oyster reef.


 well you must not fish tournaments cause theres multiple ones fishing every tournament


----------



## younggun55

greenfinder said:


> I agree that the boat is very wicked but the price is way too much. Also 2 stroke engines are a thing of the past in my view and SCB being cutting edge boats should not have very old technology hanging off the back. (especially at that price)


Bring any 4 stroke to race this "old technology" on his hulls and you will go home with your tail tucked.


----------



## kcliff

Lets not go that route people. He makes a living doing this and isn't forcing people to buy his boats. His craftsmanship and product execution are top notch. Comments aren't needed on his price. I am slightly guilty of this, but some people seem to be flat out mocking scb. Eric do they come with a free tourny jersey and livewell full of croaker? Lmao some people just complain.


----------



## fishinguy

sweet. Need to get out the the fishing hole in a hurry, this might be the answer. This thing has all the accessories needed to.


----------



## shooks

It's nice that Eric priced this boat with a drive out price. This boat has a lot of high dollar options that can be eliminated if you want to get the price down,I do not think SCB are priced any higher than other Texas boat builders.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Amen...Buddy



scb factory said:


> That price is Drive-Out. Over $4000 of TT&L is already included in the $68,500.
> It is alot of money, but there is ongoing value in quality workmanship.


----------



## TreyP

I have owned a few other custom built boats and been in many more, the price difference in price between them and an scb are not that much. The big difference is the fit and finish which scb is lightyears ahead of the rest.a ruth's chris steak cost more than a mc donalds hamburger.


----------



## Yams

throw in a life time supply of croaker and I am in!



Kidding aside, that is a bad *** boat. It is above my price range (if I were actually in the market) but I am sure it is worth every penny. You are obviously doing something right, as all I hear about is how busy you guys are. 

Good job on another fine vessel.


----------



## beach

younggun55 said:


> Bring any 4 stroke to race this "old technology" on his hulls and you will go home with your tail tucked.


X2


----------



## fattyflattie

red maniac said:


> That is a beautiful boat, no dout. Only thing is, a $68,000 boat shouldn't have an igloo ice chest tied to deck by the handles. Lol. But, it's still an awesome boat.


This. Then again another $300 on top of 68.5k shouldn't bother you. If it does, your probably pushing your limit.

Eric, what will the Stingray draw on plane?


----------



## Durtjunkee

younggun55 said:


> Bring any 4 stroke to race this "old technology" on his hulls and you will go home with your tail tucked.


Right up until it pops....

weeee wah weeee wah weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee POW!

No doubt mercs are the fastest. But their reputation of blowing power heads outruns em by a mile.

I'll sacrifice 5mph and take a 4 stroke every time. And I'll be fishin while your tail is tucked in the shop.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Durtjunkee said:


> Right up until it pops....
> 
> weeee wah weeee wah weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee POW!
> 
> No doubt mercs are the fastest. But their reputation of blowing power heads outruns em by a mile.
> 
> I'll sacrifice 5mph and take a 4 stroke every time. And I'll be fishin while your tail is tucked in the shop.


X2.. I want to get out on the water and relax, not be worried about going 60mph to get to a fishing spot.


----------



## fattyflattie

Durtjunkee said:


> Right up until it pops....
> 
> weeee wah weeee wah weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee POW!
> 
> No doubt mercs are the fastest. But their reputation of blowing power heads outruns em by a mile.
> 
> I'll sacrifice 5mph and take a 4 stroke every time. And I'll be fishin while your tail is tucked in the shop.


I hope the Mercs aren't a full 5 mph faster, is so, that makes this a 55-60 mph boat with the new 4 stks.


----------



## Durtjunkee

yeah...probably....
And?

I'd like to go 50mph, turning about 4500 RPMs, listenin to some tunes, sippin a bub, and scopin the melons sittin next to me....

Who wouldn't?


----------



## younggun55

Durtjunkee said:


> Right up until it pops....
> 
> weeee wah weeee wah weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee POW!
> 
> No doubt mercs are the fastest. But their reputation of blowing power heads outruns em by a mile.
> 
> I'll sacrifice 5mph and take a 4 stroke every time. And I'll be fishin while your tail is tucked in the shop.


Thing is, I have actually popped a power head on a 300xs, but the difference with them and other brands is I had everything fixed, and was fishing the next day without a penny coming out of my pocket. The more of one brand that is strapped to the back of boats in your given area, the more issues you will hear of, hence why you hear of more blown powerheads on mercs around the Texas coast.


----------



## Durtjunkee

I think Merc's blow more powerheads because the guys that run em, run the hell out of em and keep em on the ragged edge. So it's just bound to happen. And it's accepted when it does.

I, personally, don't treat my equipment with that kind of disrespect. So in 20+ years of owning and operating boats, I have never blown a motor. I run WOT. I run shallow. But not all the time for extented periods.

Just 2 different styles....that's all....nothing wrong with either.


----------



## younggun55

DSL_PWR said:


> X2.. I want to get out on the water and relax, not be worried about going 60mph to get to a fishing spot.


Thats what they make pontoons with 60hp 4 stroke on them for then. Some people take fishing more serious than others, and a boat is a tool you use to help you fish for your style. More efficient a motor/hull is the further it extends the range and area you can fish. Most people buying these higher end boats aren't only using them for taking the family out for sight seeing, they fish tournaments and like to compete. Look what a SCB/300xs did for Steckler in the HT tournaments last year...how many boats can do that? Not one certain boat/motor is right for everyone. That's why there are so many options available, and most boat builders know what is right for the hull they design.


----------



## fattyflattie

Durtjunkee said:


> yeah...probably....
> And?
> 
> I'd like to go 50mph, turning about 4500 RPMs, listenin to some tunes, sippin a bub, and scopin the melons sittin next to me....
> 
> Who wouldn't?


Thats my point, I dont think the new SHO's are that far behind the Mercs. If they were, and you have a 55-60 WOT boat, you arent cruising at [email protected].

Also, there are a few shallow cats out there that can get to mid 50's. There arent nearly as many in the 60's, which is why I was saying I hope the delta isnt that large (5 mph), for SCB's sake anyhow.


----------



## DSL_PWR

younggun55 said:


> Thats what they make pontoons with 60hp 4 stroke on them for then. Some people take fishing more serious than others, and a boat is a tool you use to help you fish for your style. More efficient a motor/hull is the further it extends the range and area you can fish. Most people buying these higher end boats aren't only using them for taking the family out for sight seeing, they fish tournaments and like to compete. Look what a SCB/300xs did for Steckler in the HT tournaments last year...how many boats can do that? Not one certain boat/motor is right for everyone. That's why there are so many options available, and most boat builders know what is right for the hull they design.


So just because people don't want to go fast in a fishing boat they need to buy a pontoon boat? Interesting way to view it.

Have no idea who that person is and don't care.


----------



## fattyflattie

Tournament team who made some loooooooooong runs last yr or so and won some tournaments and alot of $$ because of it.

Runs from Freeport to Louisiana iirc.


----------



## patwilson

This is great marketing!


----------



## Gilbert

68k and no rod locker?


----------



## younggun55

DSL_PWR said:


> So just because people don't want to go fast in a fishing boat they need to buy a pontoon boat? Interesting way to view it.
> 
> Have no idea who that person is and don't care.


You said all you want to do is get out and relax, what better boat than a pontoon is there for that??


----------



## D2

You know after reading all the post about price and etc., you have to look at it like this. SCB'S are like Yeti's you get what you pay for!!! Yes you can go buy a Alumni-craft or an Igloo for cheaper but that's your choice&#8230; 
BTW Eric "SCB" you should work a deal with Yeti on your boat's, them Igloos are not doing it&#8230;.


----------



## ESCB Factory

fattyflattie said:


> I hope the Mercs aren't a full 5 mph faster, is so, that makes this a 55-60 mph boat with the new 4 stks.


Not sure yet on Recon, but on our Stingray the Mercury 250 ProXS (2-stroke) and Yamaha 250 SHO (4-stroke) have almost the excact performance.

Both burn apx 24 GPH at WOT.
Both run same speed. (Both turn the same prop, same RPM, & gear ratio). 
Mid Range fuel economy is very close.
Merc will do it for a few grand less $.

On the Stingray we can bolt on 3-5 mph with a Mercury Racing SportMaster lower unit, another 3-5 mph going to the 300XS.
Come Merc Racing give us "Old Tech" guys a 400XS!

On another note, I would like to see Mercury's new 150 FourStroke on a Recon. I would think speeds in the low 50's, draft ~1" less, and around $6000 less than the Merc's 250 XS.

SCB Factory


----------



## DSL_PWR

younggun55 said:


> You said all you want to do is get out and relax, what better boat than a pontoon is there for that??


Reading comprehension is key here.

I said go out and relax while getting to a fishing spot and not worried about doing so at 60+ mph.

I want to get where I am going, just not going to do it in a hurry. Gave that go fast lifestyle up years ago and happy that I did.


----------



## ESCB Factory

D2 said:


> You know after reading all the post about price and etc., you have to look at it like this. SCB'S are like Yeti's you get what you pay for!!! Yes you can go buy a Alumni-craft or an Igloo for cheaper but that's your choice&#8230;
> BTW Eric "SCB" you should work a deal with Yeti on your boat's, them Igloos are not doing it&#8230;.


We already are a Yeti Dealer.

The cooler in this boat is intended as a "Fish Box", and wanted to keep as light as possible for hauling in and out the boat when going to the cleaning table.

OK new deal:

Drive Out: $69,000 (Includes YETI 75 w/ Cushion)

Now w/ the Yeti, I expect this boat will be sold by 5pm today, so hurry!

SCB Factory


----------



## younggun55

DSL_PWR said:


> Reading comprehension is key here.
> 
> I said go out and relax while getting to a fishing spot and not worried about doing so at 60+ mph.
> 
> I want to get where I am going, just not going to do it in a hurry. Gave that go fast lifestyle up years ago and happy that I did.


Maybe if you ever had the oportunity to ride in a boat like this, or other builders hulls that are designed to run fast you would realize how safe and stable they are at speed. 60mph is nothing for a boat that is built to do so, and is more stable than 40mph in other hulls. But you probably just assume and don't have any first hand knowledge as others like myself do.


----------



## fattyflattie

scb factory said:


> Not sure yet on Recon, but on our Stingray the Mercury 250 ProXS (2-stroke) and Yamaha 250 SHO (4-stroke) have almost the excact performance.


I thought I remembered that they were close, or at least the 225xs and 250 SHO were very close. I was hoping there wasnt that large of a delta.

Eric, would this hull not respond to the SM in the same manner as the Stingray, 3-5 mph?


----------



## Navi

Navi said:


> I like it, I dont know if I like the price tag, but I like it


Eric, I hope you dont take my reply as derogatory. By no means am I claiming the boat is overpriced. Just for my use, occasional weekend trips to the beach with the family and a fishing trip after work now and then it just not justifiable. Now granted if I were a tourney fisherman than that would give a whole different outlook. But until POC starts a tourney with big payout for most hardheads........

Boat is beautiful, craftsmanship speaks for itself, your boats IMO are what others are compared to, keep up the good work and staying on the leading edge.


----------



## Trouthunter

> SCB'S are like Yeti's you get what you pay for!!!


 LOL! Yeti's don't hold ice any better than an Igloo Ultra Cold if you use them...poor analogy there buddy LOL!



TH


----------



## El ROJO LOCO

I think this needs to be the New Team SCB T shirt:walkingsm


----------



## El ROJO LOCO

Here it is


----------



## DSL_PWR

younggun55 said:


> Maybe if you ever had the oportunity to ride in a boat like this, or other builders hulls that are designed to run fast you would realize how safe and stable they are at speed. 60mph is nothing for a boat that is built to do so, and is more stable than 40mph in other hulls. But you probably just assume and don't have any first hand knowledge as others like myself do.


I have had the opportunity to ride in one and am trying to tell you once again for me *it is not about speed*, got it now? I have spent my life thus far going fast. Fast in a car/truck daily, Fast on the water when I had a go fast and life has just been rush rush rush. So one day I said no more. I slowed things down and have been enjoying life since then.

Enjoy your fast boat, I'm not in a hurry anymore.


----------



## leadhead10

*No powerball*

Well Eric i have bad news.. I only won $4 on powerball last night. Looks like I'll be using that $ to buy more tickets to get the Recon WITH a matching yeti!


----------



## greenfinder

DSL_PWR said:


> Reading comprehension is key here.
> 
> LMAO - could not agree more....Yougun's posts are not on the subject matter at all. He tries to change the subject to be right about something....I guess he is to young to understand opinion's are not right or wrong.....and he seems to think he has more experience than others...however, he does not seem to have much experience in effective communication..
> ...of course the above if just my opinion


----------



## [email protected]

Fantastic shirt idea. And to whoever asked my stingray can run in 6 inches of water and no less, trust me I've tried.


----------



## RedXCross

Maybe not, but they are built a ton better



Trouthunter said:


> LOL! Yeti's don't hold ice any better than an Igloo Ultra Cold if you use them...poor analogy there buddy LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> TH


----------



## younggun55

greenfinder said:


> LMAO - could not agree more....Yougun's posts are not on the subject matter at all. He tries to change the subject to be right about something....I guess he is to young to understand opinion's are not right or wrong.....and he seems to think he has more experience than others...however, he does not seem to have much experience in effective communication..
> ...of course the above if just my opinion


Hmmm my reading comprehension is so bad, yet you can't even read my name and spell it correctly? Unless I missed a yougun talking around here? Maybe your just too old to see the screen very well. Good job.

I might not have the experience as some on here, but I do have first hand knowledge in the subjects I talk about, I don't go around blabbing about things just because I "think" I know like most people do on this board, including yourself. Why give opinions on something you have no idea about? As you say the boat is overpriced, and calling the motor outdated. First off you get what you pay for, and I can promise you once you get down to all the expensive options and equipment this boat has on it, you would see where a lot of the money is going, and it is in the same ballpark as most texas boat builders. Eric is obviously doing something right, look at the boats he has sold, and his backlog. Guess 90% of his customers never got the memo about their "outdated" motors getting hung on the back. One of these days outboards will be like the MX world and the 4strokes will put the oil burners away, but it hasn't happened yet. There is nothing wrong with other motors, and plenty of people will strap them on the back of SCB's still, but there is definitely nothing wrong with a 2 stroke merc either, which if you look at past builds and their statistics, is the best match with these hulls.


----------



## D2

Let me know how your igloo holds up to and 800lb bear!!! LOL, but really the Yeti is way better built....

QUOTE=Trouthunter;4287617]LOL! Yeti's don't hold ice any better than an Igloo Ultra Cold if you use them...poor analogy there buddy LOL!



TH[/QUOTE]


----------



## greenfinder

younggun55 said:


> Hmmm my reading comprehension is so bad, yet you can't even read my name and spell it correctly? Unless I missed a yougun talking around here? Maybe your just too old to see the screen very well. Good job.
> 
> I might not have the experience as some on here, but I do have first hand knowledge in the subjects I talk about, I don't go around blabbing about things just because I "think" I know like most people do on this board, including yourself. Why give opinions on something you have no idea about? As you say the boat is overpriced, and calling the motor outdated. First off you get what you pay for, and I can promise you once you get down to all the expensive options and equipment this boat has on it, you would see where a lot of the money is going, and it is in the same ballpark as most texas boat builders. Eric is obviously doing something right, look at the boats he has sold, and his backlog. Guess 90% of his customers never got the memo about their "outdated" motors getting hung on the back. One of these days outboards will be like the MX world and the 4strokes will put the oil burners away, but it hasn't happened yet. There is nothing wrong with other motors, and plenty of people will strap them on the back of SCB's still, but there is definitely nothing wrong with a 2 stroke merc either, which if you look at past builds and their statistics, is the best match with these hulls.


Younggun, you got me on the spelling...very bad
Your post above is a good response to my first post and you are entitled to your opinion (still does not mean you are right) and I you do not need to insult others on this board once again by indicating they babble, and you do not.
In your first response to my post you talked about racing a 2stroke against a 4stroke...where did that come from as I never mentioned anything about
speed? Were you looking to be right again? 
Quote from Eric "Not sure yet on Recon, but on our Stingray the Mercury 250 ProXS (2-stroke) and Yamaha 250 SHO (4-stroke) have almost the excact performance.

Both burn apx 24 GPH at WOT.
Both run same speed. (Both turn the same prop, same RPM, & gear ratio).

Gosh gun....I was looking to learn something from your experience and you let me down.

Anyway peace on this..glad you are a contributor and I respect your views.

On the price of an SCB, you make some valid points, and I will stand corrected as the market decides what the value of a product is and SCB is wildly successful. So, obviously their boats are not overpriced...I did say they were cutting edge which was meant as a complement. I guess I am just kinda in sticker shock at the price of new boats these days....but I will get over it quick when it is time to buy a new one, and I would cherish a SCB with a 4 stroke on the back...I have a 2 stroke now, and understand the love of them, I just think the new tech has moved way past them...but hey old hot rods are cool too.


----------



## InfamousJ

I just want to say that I am thankful for the plethora of knowledge I gain from this website. The erudition gained is invaluable. I only hope this place maintains its buttress of watercraft knowledge for all eternity.


----------



## fattyflattie

InfamousJ said:


> I just want to say that I am thankful for the plethora of knowledge I gain from this website. The erudition gained is invaluable. I only hope this place maintains its buttress of watercraft knowledge for all eternity.


It is because we are all naval architects who are master certified mechanics, but the wrenching is only a hobby


----------



## ktdtx

> The erudition gained


Is that a treatable condition?


----------



## BaffinBayAg

Price is drive out so minus 4000 for taxes and about 12000 for options, that makes a total of 52500 for BMT (boat motor trailer).

Compare that to a base boat with a finished liner and box lids and quality speeds for same HP motor, and you will see that scb's are a good value and unique for fishermen who want performance. From my recent experience scb's are about 5k to 7k more than other Texas made go fast boats but look at the finish difference! Live well and front box are popped off a mold, other boxes textured to match deck, premium seats, box latches, pop up cleats. Now that I think about maybe scb's are only 4 k to 6k more! Lol. The money is in the boat, trust me.


----------



## Durtjunkee

fattyflattie said:


> It is because we are all naval architects who are master certified mechanics, but the wrenching is only a hobby


I dunno what you are talking about. I am a rocket scientist with a quantum physics habit.

:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## phi471

BaffinBayAg said:


> Price is drive out so minus 4000 for taxes and about 12000 for options, that makes a total of 52500 for BMT (boat motor trailer).


Can you help me out here with the 12k options, or what comes "standard." I see a power pole, trolling motor, powder-coated burn bar, and a gps. Is it the seating, something with the motor? From what I see it's about 5 maybe 6k. Thanks.


----------



## fattyflattie

BaffinAg,

Believe it or not, glass hatches and pop up cleats are pretty standard even on the higher end non linered boats.


----------



## BaffinBayAg

I forgot to mention that the underside of the console is also textured to match the deck. You don't have to ask SCB to make the console strong enough to stand on, because the standard console is made for it. Everything on the boat is solid.


----------



## BaffinBayAg

12k options-

Gps 1500
Troll motor 1500
Troll motor batteries 600
Stereo 600 if no sub woofer
Powerpole blade 1500
That seat support is more expensive than the standard aluminum so say 1000
250 HP Vs 200hp 4000
Rear seat cushions 300
Extra hatches in that seat support 400


----------



## phi471

BaffinBayAg said:


> 12k options-
> 
> Gps 1500
> Troll motor 1500
> Troll motor batteries 600
> Stereo 600 if no sub woofer
> Powerpole blade 1500
> That seat support is more expensive than the standard aluminum so say 1000
> 250 HP Vs 200hp 4000
> Rear seat cushions 300
> Extra hatches in that seat support 400


K thanks


----------



## BaffinBayAg

Those numbers are probably a little light. Plus install and rigging and such.


----------



## BaffinBayAg

Plus 600 in taxes
Add another 200 for I-pilot(recommended)
Sorry, I estimate for part of my living.


----------



## BaffinBayAg

Oh yeah most boat places dont include a prop in the base price. It is always an adder.
450

Igloo cooler with cushion and yetti tie down system.
300


----------



## BaffinBayAg

fattyflattie said:


> BaffinAg,
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, glass hatches and pop up cleats are pretty standard even on the higher end non linered boats.[/quote]
> 
> Seen em. Not as good


----------



## BaffinBayAg

Burn bar is easily removed look at the fittings add another 100


----------



## fattyflattie

BaffinBayAg said:


> Seen em. Not as good


I'll let you know when my glass hatchs fail in any aspect.

To say there is a 4-6k delta is flat wrong. In fact, my rig has everything but the powerpole and yeti slide but somehow was 20k cheaper. It even came with a prop. It doesnt ride on air but its still a "go-fast Texas made boat". Maybe I just got a hell of a deal.

SCB is a very nice boat, but the poster that said it's Ruth Chris vs McDonalds is lol.

For your cost delta, you can add upgraded trailer for at least 1k.


----------



## BaffinBayAg

fattyflattie said:


> I'll let you know when my glass hatchs fail in any aspect.
> 
> To say there is a 4-6k delta is flat wrong. In fact, my rig has everything but the powerpole and yeti slide but somehow was 20k cheaper. It even came with a prop. It doesnt ride on air but its still a "go-fast Texas made boat". Maybe I just got a hell of a deal.
> 
> SCB is a very nice boat, but the poster that said it's Ruth Chris vs McDonalds is lol.
> 
> For your cost delta, you can add upgraded trailer for at least 1k.


So, you got a fast boat with a 250HP motor and tandem trailer for 32,500?


----------



## fattyflattie

BaffinBayAg said:


> So, you got a fast boat with a 250HP motor and tandem trailer for 32,500?


31,xxx for hull, trailer, and motor. Walked out mid-40's after add ons. The hull and trailers are worth every penny, it's the Jp, tm, batteries, stereo, onboard chargers, live well, rigging, prop, trim tabs blah blah that make up the cost, just as you illustrated.

I priced Tran 21xlr8 at same time and walkout was upper 40's. This was 2009, so either prices has skyrocketed or something. I will not argue, the demand is definately up.

For the record, I'm not saying its not worth it, just stating I don't buy the 4-6k difference. I'm not bashing the boat, if it was what I was looking for I would of wrote Eric a check instead.


----------



## fattyflattie

Gps, upgraded rims, led everything, yetis, the list goes on and on. 

That's why my trout average $500/ea. :brew:


----------



## 2waterlogged

*Very puzzled...*

This entire argument puzzles me. Not to offend anybody but why in the world are people arguing about price justification? There are diddfent models, designs and prices for the purpose of pleasing people.

Is a 300k Lambo the best performance car? No!!! Can you out preform it for 1/3 or less? YES. They why would anyone drive a Lambo? Because they can and want to. All of us drive different vehicles, because it is what we want (or can afford). Could all of us Kay more or less for something similar that does the same thing yes. But we don't.

Everyone needs to be happy for those that want to have an SCB not bash because of price. There is not a single perfect boat available, only the best choice for each person.


----------



## devil1824

Haters gonna hate! Beautiful boat! Anyone know the price of the New water Ibis? I bet it's really high. Both boats stand alone when it comes to quality.


----------



## InfamousJ

fattyflattie said:


> 31,xxx for hull, trailer, and motor. Walked out mid-40's after add ons. The hull and trailers are worth every penny, it's the Jp, tm, batteries, stereo, onboard chargers, live well, rigging, prop, trim tabs blah blah that make up the cost, just as you illustrated.
> 
> I priced Tran 21xlr8 at same time and walkout was upper 40's. This was 2009, so either prices has skyrocketed or something. I will not argue, the demand is definately up.
> 
> For the record, I'm not saying its not worth it, just stating I don't buy the 4-6k difference. I'm not bashing the boat, if it was what I was looking for I would of wrote Eric a check instead.


oh my goodness.. the only thing a tran xlr8 has in common with an scb is it floats and can go fast. Finish is no where near the quality of an scb, not to mention it's a v-hull.

I'm puzzled anyone needs to question the price also. Maybe obama can give you a voucher to cut the cost down.


----------



## fattyflattie

I can read J, the man said "go fast Texas boats" and an Xlr8 matches that, plenty on them in the 70's, I would say tht qualifies. 

The only boat that has anything in common is the Talon 22. 

And for that matter the probably the Shoalcat 23. I think they float about 9", run in spit, and run low-mid 60's The fit and finish aren't the same on that one either, guess we shouldnt compare them either. 

I don't need any vouchers from your president.


----------



## Kwhitley

The boat is sweet for sure, but 70k wow. Haynie 23, shoalwater 23 cat with the same HP is wayyyyyy cheaper. I know the finish is not the same but is it worth 15-20k. I love SCB boats but can't justify 70k on a rig, I know some people can. I could of swore the stingray set up the same way was around 55k.


----------



## xtflyway

I have not priced them personally but have friends who have and have ordered the 23 shoalwater and 23 haynie and have heard prices over $60k out the door. the details and quality scb puts into the stingrays and recons are unmatched.


----------



## OffshoreChris

As far as SCB's are priced I think they are actually on the lower end of the price sheet when you look at the quality of what your getting. Take a look at Sheerwater, Scout, Yellowfin, Contender... All these Manufactures make Bay style boats that MSRP well over 70K when you rig them out. Hell I've even seen Majeks and ShallowSports MSRP over 70K. I've seen fit and finish from all of these Manufactures and Eric and his crew def do a better job then some of the other stated manufactures. SCB does a fine job in building a quality bay/flats/fast boat. And so far no one can even come close to what he has been able to provide to the Texas Coast. Keep up the good work SCB. 

And no I don't own a SCB... Yet.


----------



## dbarham

bad mpher


----------



## Rob S

you guys quit kicking the tires and buy this boat already !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Hype

$4000 price difference between 200hp and 250hp motor Negative, try $1200 max. 24 volt trolling motors should be standard on any fishing boat not extra unless going to a 36volt. Other option prices were spot on. I have looked at SCB and they are interesting/nice boats. I've seen them out water testing on Clear Lake and they are impressive.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I have not met one guy who bought an SCB and regretted it or did not like it. That speaks for itself IMO. Keep building them Mr. Simmons and doing what you love because you do build a fine boat.


----------



## sea sick

SCB- Super nice boat.See them around town all the time.I see you wet testing at the NASA dock all the time. I'm guna have to jump in for a ride one of these days.

has anyone seen the price of a Yellowfin bayboat.........Thats what you would call high priced,over 100 k for that tub,,,but hey,some one lie um out there enough to pay for them.


----------



## koyhoward

All the arguing over price is silly. The market dictates what is overpriced and what isn't. Eric seems to have a waiting list all the time. Therefore, his boats are not overpriced. If you don't want to pay close to $70,000 for a boat, then you don't have to. Lots of other options out there. Beautiful boat btw!


----------



## fattyflattie

Saw a post from saltycajun where a guy sold his spot in line still two months out for 16k. There's no question about the demand being there.


----------



## mirage98

What!? My spot should be coming up that soon. Any takers - only 10K


----------



## adpostel

I met Eric at the Clear Lake Boat Launch one day while I was passing by. I had to stop by and take a look at the 25 Stingray he was testing. The only way to describe his boats, is to compare looking at a corvette and then a Lambo or Ferrari. His boats are just magnificent works of art..... I will agree that SCB's aren't for eveybody, just like a Lambo or Ferrari isn't for everybody. But the one thing that made his boats even better, was in our conversation, I told him that I had recently purchased a boat at the boat show for my family. I told him I bought a 24 foot bay boat with a Yamaha 225 on it. His response showed the type of class this guy has. He said, and with a smile and true meaning look, "GOOD FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, that is great, you guys will get a lot of enjoyment out of that boat!" He never knocked the brand of boat, the style of boat, the motor it had, anything. He never tried to sell me on his boat, told me he wished he wasn't putting it up or he'd give me a ride in it, answered all my questions, showed me the layout, and was just an all around class act. The only thing he said was that obviously he builds his boats for high performance, they are more geared to the serious tournament fisherman that wants to make long runs, and fast...... And obviously, there are some regular fisherman that love the quality product that he builds, and they will buy his boats. If I was buying STRICTLY a fishing boat for me, not a family fishing boat, I would definitely entertain one of his boats. Heck if I ever go back to owning two boats, one fishing boat and one pleasure boat, I may have an SCB sitting in the storage just because.... Only time will tell.... Kuddos to you, ERIC SIMMONS, on being a class act, and building such a wonderful boat...... Now can I get a ride in one of them bad boys!!?? LOL.....


----------



## fattyflattie

mirage98 said:


> What!? My spot should be coming up that soon. Any takers - only 10K


I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## T. Rep

adpostel said:


> I met Eric at the Clear Lake Boat Launch one day while I was passing by. I had to stop by and take a look at the 25 Stingray he was testing. The only way to describe his boats, is to compare looking at a corvette and then a Lambo or Ferrari. His boats are just magnificent works of art..... I will agree that SCB's aren't for eveybody, just like a Lambo or Ferrari isn't for everybody. But the one thing that made his boats even better, was in our conversation, I told him that I had recently purchased a boat at the boat show for my family. I told him I bought a 24 foot bay boat with a Yamaha 225 on it. His response showed the type of class this guy has. He said, and with a smile and true meaning look, "GOOD FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, that is great, you guys will get a lot of enjoyment out of that boat!" He never knocked the brand of boat, the style of boat, the motor it had, anything. He never tried to sell me on his boat, told me he wished he wasn't putting it up or he'd give me a ride in it, answered all my questions, showed me the layout, and was just an all around class act. The only thing he said was that obviously he builds his boats for high performance, they are more geared to the serious tournament fisherman that wants to make long runs, and fast...... And obviously, there are some regular fisherman that love the quality product that he builds, and they will buy his boats. If I was buying STRICTLY a fishing boat for me, not a family fishing boat, I would definitely entertain one of his boats. Heck if I ever go back to owning two boats, one fishing boat and one pleasure boat, I may have an SCB sitting in the storage just because.... Only time will tell.... Kuddos to you, ERIC SIMMONS, on being a class act, and building such a wonderful boat...... Now can I get a ride in one of them bad boys!!?? LOL.....


X2! You cant truly appreciate an SCB until you own one. I like mine more and more every time I take it out.


----------



## FishAfrica

I priced out a 24ft Tran Cat this spring with a 250hp Suzuki, similarly equipped and it was mid $60k's. I am still trying to get down and test drive a Recon with Eric but have been too busy with work, Im sure SCB's fit and finish is way better than Tran. In the mean time I'll keep driving my 23 shoalcat!


----------



## mgeistman

Why do you wanna get outta your cat, if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## beach

My buddy just ordered a SCB Stingray. Best bay boat on the coast as far as quality and performance goes? Worth every penny!


----------



## [email protected]

fattyflattie said:


> 31,xxx for hull, trailer, and motor. Walked out mid-40's after add ons. The hull and trailers are worth every penny, it's the Jp, tm, batteries, stereo, onboard chargers, live well, rigging, prop, trim tabs blah blah that make up the cost, just as you illustrated.
> 
> I priced Tran 21xlr8 at same time and walkout was upper 40's. This was 2009, so either prices has skyrocketed or something. I will not argue, the demand is definately up.
> 
> For the record, I'm not saying its not worth it, just stating I don't buy the 4-6k difference. I'm not bashing the boat, if it was what I was looking for I would of wrote Eric a check instead.


I sold Haynie's for a Summer and you did not pay full price for your boat, you got a hell of a deal on your boat. You are misleading people because I can assure you that you can't get a 23 LS for less than 50k today. Now Chris does give deals to guides and prominent tournament anglers but a regular guy buying an LS could not walk out for less than 50k.


----------



## Profish00

If you gotta ask how much, find a pier.


----------



## mgeistman

profish00 said:


> if you gotta ask how much, find a pier.


 hahahahahah!


----------



## InfamousJ

[email protected] said:


> I sold Haynie's for a Summer and you did not pay full price for your boat, you got a hell of a deal on your boat. You are misleading people because I can assure you that you can't get a 23 LS for less than 50k today. Now Chris does give deals to guides and prominent tournament anglers but a regular guy buying an LS could not walk out for less than 50k.


does that come with fiberglass hatch lids?


----------



## raysmith

Custom boats cost more,if you want production buy it,if you can afford a custom rig and want it,buy it.
If you cant see the difference well go buy a Mako


----------



## Profish00

InfamousJ said:


> does that come with fiberglass hatch lids?


You get a few cup holders


----------



## fattyflattie

[email protected] said:


> I sold Haynie's for a Summer and you did not pay full price for your boat, you got a hell of a deal on your boat. You are misleading people because I can assure you that you can't get a 23 LS for less than 50k today. Now Chris does give deals to guides and prominent tournament anglers but a regular guy buying an LS could not walk out for less than 50k.


Dude I dont know what to tell you. You know Chris, ask him to go back and find the invoice, it's the only one with a Zuk as far as I know. I'm not going to post up his prices, but since you worked there, I will tell you I paid 1k less than the HO hull. I'm not nearly the fisherman to be a guide, and am not a tourney guy, much less a prominent one. The only thing that was different than the quote is I never got charged for the "upgraded" glass lids, so 8 @ $100. I guess I got an $800 break. Maybe Chris didnt carry the 1 or something. I haven't even thought about my next boat yet, and I am really hoping prices havent gone up that much in the last 3 yrs, maybe they have.

At the end of the day, every single option/add on is going to cost just about the same no matter if you are buying a boat show special production rig or getting it from a "custom" builder locally. A power pole costs them all about the same. Trolling motors cost the same. Some get breaks on motors/trailers whatever, but you get my point. The hull is what they have to sell, it is the only thing they have made themselves, and they can charge whatever they feel like. I am ok with that. I guess there can be discrepencies in the "rigging" cost as well, but I wouldnt think it would be thousands of dollars.

I ended up with a "go fast Texas boat" as the guy said for about 45k. It was not bare bones, it was not over the top.

250SS Zuk, VHF, Stereo with 6.5's (no subs), Bobs JP, Hyd Steering, All livorsi LEDs, Pop up cleats, B1 prop, Garmin 545s, "racing" seats, Glass hatches, Rod Lockers, Livewells, Trim tabs, Tandem coastline (not all pimped out like the one on this Recon), 75 motorguide with 2 mounts, 4 optimas, and the "deluxe" console. I added a couple of cupholders and a Ritchie compass myself for about $100.

This is not negotiable.

Y'all can continue this if you want, I quit reading this thread when they were compared comparable to a Yellowfin. LMFAO.


----------



## fattyflattie

http://www.saltycajun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33697

As promised, post #13. Thats not a bad problem to have.


----------



## Spots and Dots

My Dad can throw a ball farther than your Dad......


----------



## RedXCross

LMFAO, I was waiting :cheers:



Spots and Dots said:


> My Dad can throw a ball farther than your Dad......


----------



## YamahaFan

I don't care what they cost. I don't get to fish enough to justify the boat that I own now. However, I love looking at them and seeing the beauty and imagining the boatbuilding skills required to bring these units from imagination to reality.


----------



## gater

*SCB's*

I don't own an SCB and don't plan on buying one anytime soon but I can tell you that there is not a Texas boat that even comes close to it in quality, craftmanship and attention to detail. Eric uses the best components available to make one of the finest boats around.

Compared to the prices of other Texas boats and the craftmanship there is no comparison. If I were in the market I would pay his asking price long before I forked over 50k for a rolled gunnel hull with cheap after market hatches and other components.

The SCB is a custom built high performance hull built to fill a certain niche which apparently he has no problem filling. The boat is built for speed but as Eric mentioned himself would perform fine with a much smaller motor saving you some money. And being a custom boat you can delete or add whatever you want to fit your budget.

Don't hammer the builder and the boat because you think the price is too high, get you something that fits your budget. Compared to what's on the market he is right in line!

Gater


----------



## el rojo

I fished the API tourney in SPI this weekend and my early morning run up the ICW at 43 mph a sweet looking Stingray passed me as if I was walking. Very impressed. Great looking boats. 

Ahh one of these days she will be mine.


----------



## Trim-Happy

I dont see anything wrong with the price on this rig at all. And i hate to say it but mid 60k for a scb is a great deal. Not a lot of guys forking that out on bayboats but anyone latly price a new ranger bassboat a deal is getting in the 70k for a z520, z521 and az522 and thats a run of the mill boat with how may ranger is pumping out a year not a custom built boat from the ground up. And im sure in a few more years the price will jump a few k higher on every boat . Just as the prices go up every year with the coast of fiberglass. And i have seen a few of his boats running in clearlake and they are head turners and great fishing platforms for the guys i have talked to. And wow can they flat out hall ***. And not a boat for everyone but id love to own one keep up the great work Eric.


----------



## dang_ol

I don't think it is a bad price at all either, I have got a quote from shoalwater for 23 cat, Haynie 23 cat, and scb stingray, biggest difference with how I wanted it set up was wait time and shoalwaters boat was about 4-5 grand more.


----------



## BaffinBayAg

Sorry folks, I did not intend to dis fattie's boat and I am glad he got a good deal. I stand by what I said about the 5 to 7K more for SCB than others I had quoted. You got to go apples to apples. I will add that I meant for a stingray. I did not get a recon quoted. I really just wanted to help people that are in the position to consider a SCB with what I went through. Sorry again fattie. I had a trancat with bolt on plastic lids for 12 years. Great boat. I know the new owner will enjoy it. The whole truth in my opinion is any boat in good working condition is a good boat. I'll think twice before I try to tell anybody on 2cool about the SCB value.


----------



## B-Webb

BaffinBayAg said:


> Sorry folks, I did not intend to dis fattie's boat and I am glad he got a good deal. I stand by what I said about the 5 to 7K more for SCB than others I had quoted. You got to go apples to apples. I will add that I meant for a stingray. I did not get a recon quoted. I really just wanted to help people that are in the position to consider a SCB with what I went through. Sorry again fattie. I had a trancat with bolt on plastic lids for 12 years. Great boat. I know the new owner will enjoy it. The whole truth in my opinion is any boat in good working condition is a good boat. I'll think twice before I try to tell anybody on 2cool about the SCB value.


X2 on the 5-7k for stingray. That's what I came up with during research as well. SCB location played a big factor as well for me as I live in Pearland.


----------



## [email protected]

I think this boat is not over priced by any means. It may seem high compared to the other Texas made boats but in reality its not really in the same ballpark. Yes, the other Texas made boats are very nice but you can't really compare them to an SCB. The build quality and rigging is done using the best components and with painstaking detail, not one corner is cut during the whole process. You have to look at some of the high end Florida boat builders to get a feel for how much a top of the line boat costs these days. Yellowfin and Shearwater are two boats that are known for their quality and rigging detail and if you were to price one of those boats out, you'd see that this Recon is not blatantly overpriced. Not only are you buying high quality craftsmanship, but you are buying a game changer in the Cat hull market. If you have ridden in any of the larger cats out there, one thing that plagues them all is porpoising at higher speeds and that robs a lot of speed and efficiency. One thing that Eric sought to do when he was building this boat was to build a cat with a key slot transom that didn't porpoise at higher speeds. This recon is drafting and running as shallow as any of the other cats on the market yet its as fast or faster as the other cats with 300 hp, and it's doing so with 50 less hp. With a 300 this boat should run 70 mph on tournament day and still be able to run in 3-4 inches of water.


----------



## chrism31

Kwhitley said:


> The boat is sweet for sure, but 70k wow. Haynie 23, shoalwater 23 cat with the same HP is wayyyyyy cheaper. I know the finish is not the same but is it worth 15-20k. I love SCB boats but can't justify 70k on a rig, I know some people can. I could of swore the stingray set up the same way was around 55k.


 ok and if you go price a 23 cat fully rigged out its 70 grand if you dont believe me go look at texas marine they have one there that is 73000 rigged out


----------



## ReelWork

Pretty sad what some people will do to a thread...


----------



## C BISHOP

ReelWork said:


> Pretty sad what some people will do to a thread...


x2


----------



## InfamousJ

just imagine if the classified ads were opened up for replies...


----------



## el rojo

How much water does she need to jump up?


----------



## HTM

*Water*



el rojo said:


> How much water does she need to jump up?


Depends how you prop it! But inches is what I have heard....


----------



## TroutNOut

Man you are comparing apples to oranges. In no way is a Haynie even in the ballpark of the above mentioned boats. Including Yellowfin and Shearwater. And as far as overpriced goes, wow...... A haynie is in the Top Texas 3 on WAYYYY overpriced. Eric is a good dude. Builds a very nice boat. And if I am a betting man he is laughing at this post.............. Enjoy your Haynie powered by that SS Suzuki. Like you said thats a GO fast rig for sure, and Im sure cutting edge on technology as well. BTW are wood hulls still the ticket?:hairout:


----------



## fattyflattie

TroutNOut said:


> Man you are comparing apples to oranges. In no way is a Haynie even in the ballpark of the above mentioned boats. Including Yellowfin and Shearwater. And as far as overpriced goes, wow...... A haynie is in the Top Texas 3 on WAYYYY overpriced. Eric is a good dude. Builds a very nice boat. And if I am a betting man he is laughing at this post.............. Enjoy your Haynie powered by that SS Suzuki. Like you said thats a GO fast rig for sure, and Im sure cutting edge on technology as well. BTW are wood hulls still the ticket?:hairout:


Actually, I never said that Haynie was in the same ballpark as Yellowfin, Shearwater, or SCB. The majority of my discussion was in regrard to post #60. I said I did not believe that SCB's were in the same catagory as Yellowfins, which I have fished on multiple times. It is an opinion, as is yours. Sometimes people disagree.

I also never said anything negative about Eric, or anything derogatory about his boats. In fact, I brought up the ability in some cases to make money due to the crazy amount of demand. I do not know him personally, and he seems to be helpful in this forum community. As to whether he is laughing at my posts, I don't know.

I am trying to make this as simple a post as possible, as it it obscenely apparent you have difficulty comprehending what you read. It makes my heart sad you have gone through life without the ability to understand simple things, such as what someone has written, or hasn't written.

I will continue to enjoy my boat, thank you for the suggestion. I don't know what to say about the wood either, it seems to have worked out well for a lot of the sportfishers running around, so I'll try not to lose sleep over it.


----------



## pipeliner345

Eric, you've out done yourself again. a very very nice and beautiful boat!!! 
By the way eric........whats next............100% carbon fiber?........can you imagine how light that hull would be? but who could afford that! but you could pull it off im sure!!!!!
kudos to ya dude!!


----------



## polecat

There's old Fattyflattie again adding his worthless two bits about SCB boats again. He's never been on one but knows everyhthing there is to know about them. I seriously doubt you've been on a Yellowfin bay as they are very rare in Texas...Dont read SCB threads, no one cares about your opinion.


----------



## toyakornottoyak

Girl's girl's y'all are all pretty, I'm gonna go to Stripes and get a Six PK then I'll wait for the TKO! LOL
Now, to make this an acceptable related post, I too want a SCB. I've done plenty of homework and I'm getting my ducks in a row, I've met with Eric and seen his operations and had the oppurtunity to look at this boat as it was being put together, I'm sold. This purchase might take a little bit longer than originally planned but I've made it a goal to get one! With this said, don't you love America where everyone has opinions and everyone is a expert in the WORLD WIBE WEB!

For homework purposes is there any other video other than that 12 sec Youtube post on the RECON? It's hard looking through my tiny phone, with such big hands and all...


----------



## mgeistman

polecat said:


> There's old Fattyflattie again adding his worthless two bits about SCB boats again. He's never been on one but knows everyhthing there is to know about them. I seriously doubt you've been on a Yellowfin bay as they are very rare in Texas...Dont read SCB threads, no one cares about your opinion.


Burn...................


----------



## Blue Fury

polecat said:


> There's old Fattyflattie again adding his worthless two bits about SCB boats again. He's never been on one but knows everyhthing there is to know about them. I seriously doubt you've been on a Yellowfin bay as they are very rare in Texas...Dont read SCB threads, no one cares about your opinion.


Ouch... Truth hurts.


----------



## fattyflattie

polecat said:


> There's old Fattyflattie again adding his worthless two bits about SCB boats again. He's never been on one but knows everyhthing there is to know about them. I seriously doubt you've been on a Yellowfin bay as they are very rare in Texas...Dont read SCB threads, no one cares about your opinion.


You are correct about me not fishing the Yellowfin Bay boats, the ones I've spent time in are the 34' and 36'. I however have *literally* walked from one nice SCB (tower Wetsounds Stingray) to a 21 YF hybrid, both at the show last yr. In my opinion there was no comparison. However the SCB did have a nicer stereo, and a custom painted cowl if that's your kick.

IIRC, the YF owner is on this board, had an SCB, and is now in line for his second YF. The other I've poked around was a beat up tournament F22, and you cant hold someones inability to keep thier boat up on the builder.

Please don't worry about what threads I choose to read. I wish you luck in selling yours.

Love,

Fatty


----------



## fattyflattie

Blue Fury said:


> Ouch... Truth hurts.


Whatever hand.

You dont need a 100t endorsement to know bay boats.


----------



## topH2O

Here's the new SCB protype boat called "Brand B" it's "all wood to rot".


----------



## mgeistman

sign me up i want one!!


----------



## Billphish

As you can see the young lady on the rear deck is enjoying the flush hatches.


----------



## Levi

You boys just keep hating on wood in boats. Don't be sad when my wooden bumble bee passes you when it's blowing 40mph across corpus bay... But side note, I have spent a lot of time in an scb, they are fine machines.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Levi said:


> You boys just keep hating on wood in boats. Don't be sad when my wooden bumble bee passes you when it's blowing 40mph across corpus bay... But side note, I have spent a lot of time in an scb, they are fine machines.


I'm your Huckleberry...


----------



## boltmaster

levi said:


> you boys just keep hating on wood in boats. Don't be sad when my wooden bumble bee passes you when it's blowing 40mph across corpus bay... But side note, i have spent a lot of time in an scb, they are fine machines.


have fun out there in that 40mph breeze .....i will sit on my front deck at home drinking coffee and watching with binoculars while you have a good time ......LOL :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::cheers:

but i am starting to run the numbers on an SCB stingray myself.


----------



## jeff.w

If I had $69k for a new boat, you can bet your *ss there would be a Recon in my driveway.



.


----------



## Durtjunkee

Levi said:


> You boys just keep hating on wood in boats. Don't be sad when my wooden bumble bee passes you when it's blowing 40mph across corpus bay... But side note, I have spent a lot of time in an scb, they are fine machines.


Please post video.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Durtjunkee said:


> Please post video.


Have not seen him pass an SCB...but we got into some nasty stuff in the Galveston ship channel. I was in a Lake and Bay wishing I was in the 23LS :brew2:


----------



## Im Headed South

Now now Levi don't be throwing real world scenario's out there lol. We know who's been first to the bridge just about every time in the last 3 or 4 years. When fishing tournaments bolt you don't get to pick the days you go and when you don't and about 80% of the redfish tournaments the last 4 years have been on days that most would pass on .Looking forward to seeing one of those 25's out in the big stuff Eric, it's getting old only seeing Levi's mug out there lol.

Mike


----------



## BAMF32

adpostel said:


> I met Eric at the Clear Lake Boat Launch one day while I was passing by. I had to stop by and take a look at the 25 Stingray he was testing. The only way to describe his boats, is to compare looking at a corvette and then a Lambo or Ferrari. His boats are just magnificent works of art..... I will agree that SCB's aren't for eveybody, just like a Lambo or Ferrari isn't for everybody. But the one thing that made his boats even better, was in our conversation, I told him that I had recently purchased a boat at the boat show for my family. I told him I bought a 24 foot bay boat with a Yamaha 225 on it. His response showed the type of class this guy has. He said, and with a smile and true meaning look, "GOOD FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY, that is great, you guys will get a lot of enjoyment out of that boat!" He never knocked the brand of boat, the style of boat, the motor it had, anything. He never tried to sell me on his boat, told me he wished he wasn't putting it up or he'd give me a ride in it, answered all my questions, showed me the layout, and was just an all around class act. The only thing he said was that obviously he builds his boats for high performance, they are more geared to the serious tournament fisherman that wants to make long runs, and fast...... And obviously, there are some regular fisherman that love the quality product that he builds, and they will buy his boats. If I was buying STRICTLY a fishing boat for me, not a family fishing boat, I would definitely entertain one of his boats. Heck if I ever go back to owning two boats, one fishing boat and one pleasure boat, I may have an SCB sitting in the storage just because.... Only time will tell.... Kuddos to you, ERIC SIMMONS, on being a class act, and building such a wonderful boat...... Now can I get a ride in one of them bad boys!!?? LOL.....


As a former SCB owner, this is EXACTLY how I feel.


----------



## ESCB Factory

The 25 SR will eat up the heavy bay chop like no other. 

As far as the demo Recon, it's SOLD!

Thanks guys.


----------



## raysmith

Nice Job Eric 
that recon was sweeeeet!!
anxious to see the triple digit assault rig????


----------



## Coastline Marine

I have no dog in this fight, I sell shallow sports and make aluminum but I used to sell haynie and I rode in the 25 stingray the other day. If anyone wants the truth from someone that has actually been in both in 25 mph wind.

That 25 stingray wins hands down and it's actually not even close.

We are very lucky to be in TX with so many awesome boats but the argument of which is smoother at 60-70mph in nasty chop is over.


----------



## ESCB Factory

The 25 Stingray has an amazing, and almost indescribable ride. 

Maybe TreyP will come on here and give up some of the stories he has told me about running Sabine Lake.

Eating up all the big pad Vee's on Very rough days. Just cruise right by at 70, drinking a coke.

He says the look on their face is classic (he knows everybody over there, so all in fun).

Hey Merc Racing! Get to work on a Factory Option SportMaster 1.75 for the 20" Verado 350SCi & we will get down to business.

SCB Factory


----------



## TreyP

I can tell you I have been in about every boat out there and there is nothing out there that has the ride of the 25 SR, I know that with 4 guys and at 69 in white caps nobody spilled their drinks. Again dood job Eric you have reset the bar.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

Nice Boat


----------



## fishinfever3577

*Deck*

Nice boat!! What color is the decks? Do they get hot etc? Thanks


----------



## sea sick

InfamousJ said:


> just imagine if the classified ads were opened up for replies...


I miss those days...kinda like the jungle, but only BS is for sale down there!


----------



## gonefishing2

*?*



Im Headed South said:


> Now now Levi don't be throwing real world scenario's out there lol. We know who's been first to the bridge just about every time in the last 3 or 4 years. When fishing tournaments bolt you don't get to pick the days you go and when you don't and about 80% of the redfish tournaments the last 4 years have been on days that most would pass on .Looking forward to seeing one of those 25's out in the big stuff Eric, it's getting old only seeing Levi's mug out there lol.
> 
> Mike


What boats are the first to the bridge every year? Next to scb, what are the fastest boats in the tournaments?


----------



## Im Headed South

gonefishing2 said:


> What boats are the first to the bridge every year? Next to scb, what are the fastest boats in the tournaments?


When having to cross Corpus Christi or Aransas Bay the Haynie LS and HO win the race when the wind is blowing more often than not. Looking forward to seeing what the 25'/350Vrod will do out there, hopefully one of us poor tournament fisherman can afford the price tag on it .


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher

Just for the record, the 25' Dargel Kat doesnt porpoise at all. Handles any BAY chop at WOT without even knowing there are waves on the water, given thats only at 55-56mph(plenty fast for me) vs 70mph on the SCB 25'. We are also going offshore to east breaks(~75 miles and supposed to be 4-5ft seas) this sunday in the Dargel Kat. Some would call me crazy. I call myself an avid angler. In all honesty though, SCB's are bad a** boats. Fit and finish, performance, quality. All stellar and trust me, WELL worth the price. Keep up the good work Eric.


----------



## t-tung

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Just for the record, the 25' Dargel Kat doesnt porpoise at all. Handles any BAY chop at WOT without even knowing there are waves on the water, given thats only at 55-56mph(plenty fast for me) vs 70mph on the SCB 25'. We are also going offshore to east breaks(~75 miles and supposed to be 4-5ft seas) this sunday in the Dargel Kat. Some would call me crazy. I call myself an avid angler. In all honesty though, SCB's are bad a** boats. Fit and finish, performance, quality. All stellar and trust me, WELL worth the price. Keep up the good work Eric.


"4-5'" bay chop and 4-5' seas are two COMPLETELY different animals. One is an exaggeration to boost one's bravado and story-telling; the other is miseable in a 60' crew boat. Unless you're going 75 miles out in a 25' submarine, you're in for a rude awakening. Have fun.


----------



## mgeistman

t-tung said:


> "4-5'" bay chop and 4-5' seas are two COMPLETELY different animals. One is an exaggeration to boost one's bravado and story-telling; the other is miseable in a 60' crew boat. Unless you're going 75 miles out in a 25' submarine, you're in for a rude awakening. Have fun.


X2


----------



## reeltimer

You two need to reread post 151!I see no comparison in the post other than its on a scb thread is beyond me.Both boats are very fine rides.


----------



## mgeistman

t-tung said:


> "4-5'" bay chop and 4-5' seas are two COMPLETELY different animals. One is an exaggeration to boost one's bravado and story-telling; the other is miseable in a 60' crew boat. Unless you're going 75 miles out in a 25' submarine, you're in for a rude awakening. Have fun.


 read it again and still X2^^^^^


----------



## t-tung

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Just for the record, the 25' Dargel Kat doesnt porpoise at all. Handles any BAY chop at WOT without even knowing there are waves on the water, given thats only at 55-56mph(plenty fast for me) vs 70mph on the SCB 25'. * We are also going offshore to east breaks(~75 miles and supposed to be 4-5ft seas) this sunday in the Dargel Kat. Some would call me crazy. I call myself an avid angler. * In all honesty though, SCB's are bad a** boats. Fit and finish, performance, quality. All stellar and trust me, WELL worth the price. Keep up the good work Eric.


This is all I was commenting on. Yes both boats are phenomenal machines, I'm not knocking either one. Taking one 75 miles offshore when 4-5' seas are predicted is asinine.


----------



## t-tung

*And just so I'm contributing....*

Who's going to be the first to strap one of these on a 25' Stingray? To h*ll with the 350 SCi...









http://www.seven-marine.com/motors/specifications/


----------



## boltmaster

Bet one of those 557hp 7 marines would look sharp on my BabyCat......color is even right.


----------



## mgeistman

boltmaster said:


> Bet one of those 557hp 7 marines would look sharp on my BabyCat......color is even right.


 lol one 557 weighs more than your baby cat!!! haha


----------



## boltmaster

Yah but I'd get to the best spots first.........or die trying!LOL


----------



## gonefishing2

*?*



Im Headed South said:


> When having to cross Corpus Christi or Aransas Bay the Haynie LS and HO win the race when the wind is blowing more often than not. Looking forward to seeing what the 25'/350Vrod will do out there, hopefully one of us poor tournament fisherman can afford the price tag on it .


I thought the hanie's with the merc 300 were only doing low 70s, if that. Aren't there a bunch of boats faster than that? I know the shearwater is, lake and bays, the Majek with the 250's are doing high 70's. Even Ranger used to have the intracoastal that was around 74 with a 250. A 300hp and only doing low 70's doesn't seem like anything special to me.


----------



## mgeistman

mmmmmm, prolly just prop pitch, through a 28p bravo on her and see what ya think. its set up for hole shot i bet


----------



## C BISHOP

mgeistman said:


> read it again and still X2^^^^^


X3......


----------



## younggun55

gonefishing2 said:


> I thought the hanie's with the merc 300 were only doing low 70s, if that. Aren't there a bunch of boats faster than that? I know the shearwater is, lake and bays, the Majek with the 250's are doing high 70's. Even Ranger used to have the intracoastal that was around 74 with a 250. A 300hp and only doing low 70's doesn't seem like anything special to me.


Lets just say internet speed and realistic speed are two different things...When you fish tournaments you see what boats can do in real conditions, like actually having fuel, batteries, etc in the boat, and running across corpus and other bay systems isn't for the faint of heart when the wind is blowing. Out of all of the boats you listed, I bet none have passed a LS/300xs in a tournament.


----------



## gonefishing2

*.*



younggun55 said:


> Lets just say internet speed and realistic speed are two different things...When you fish tournaments you see what boats can do in real conditions, like actually having fuel, batteries, etc in the boat, and running across corpus and other bay systems isn't for the faint of heart when the wind is blowing. Out of all of the boats you listed, I bet none have passed a LS/300xs in a tournament.


I am 100 percent certain that people have passed them in tournaments, and I hear it happens all of the time.


----------



## fattyflattie

younggun55 said:


> Lets just say internet speed and realistic speed are two different things...When you fish tournaments you see what boats can do in real conditions, like actually having fuel, batteries, etc in the boat, and running across corpus and other bay systems isn't for the faint of heart when the wind is blowing. Out of all of the boats you listed, I bet none have passed a LS/300xs in a tournament.


You mean one battery and 15 gallons isn't the way you are supposed to claim your #'s?

I do think that 25' SR will eat up some chop though. Looks mean in that pic where Eric was towing it, like an offshore racing cat or something. Also, 25' long. I wish my LS was 25' with same performance. A bigger boat isnt always better, but its always bigger.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Real World*

SCB 22' Stingray w/ 14" Riser Box, Rod Locker, Audio, Trolling Motor, (4) Batteries, 60 Gals Fuel, (2) guys & gear = 70+ mph.











Not many video's, (if any) of Pad Vee's passing up SCB's to be found. 
If so, lets see them.

If your running at Go Time, and you see foam & bubbles on surface of water...there is a SCB out in front.

All in fun guys.

SCB Factory


----------



## ReelWork

Eric, must be fun being the big goat on the top of the dirt mound. While all the other goats think they are right there with you, the reality is there's only room for one at the peak and you're holding that spot pretty well...


----------



## fattyflattie

That bubble of air must have popped on that Sabine video.

Reminded me of :bounce:

*also in jest.


----------



## Durtjunkee

I was just sittin here waiting for someone to post up those vids...hahahaha.

I love watchin em. They make me laugh.

There really is no competition out there when it comes to tourney boats.

Great job Eric! Can I have a 50% off coupon???


----------



## Im Headed South

gonefishing2 said:


> I am 100 percent certain that people have passed them in tournaments, and I hear it happens all of the time.


lol all the time huh, I can count on one hand the number times a boat has passed us when it's rough in the last 4 years. the only non haynie was a f-22 3 or 4 years ago out of Port Lavaca in what was a brutal run south, I remember seeing a few of the go fast boats you mentioned in your other post come in that afternoon looking like they were in a war zone. a lake n bay with the console ripped off the floor a majek that broke it's power pole off and cracked it windshield from the pounding, there were trolling motors ripped of the decks, ice chest that were washed out of hulls from so much water being in them after they speared a couple waves.

come on out and anchor in east flats next march and wait for the boats to turn the corner at mustang and see which boats hang a left to run the shoreline and see which ones go straight across. or go sit on Rockport beach when we come out of the harbor like this last year when the wind was blowing 25+ and we passed every single boat that was in front of us in the 5 mile run to the ditch, made it across there so much faster that none of the go fast boats even caught us before cc bay and once we crossed it we made even more time. not that I'd expect for them to on here but just about everyone I talk to around the tournaments will admit to you privately when the wind is blowing and they have to cross big water they want to be in a Haynie HO.

It's hard to shoot video of the SR's out in CC Bay Eric when they are all sucked up to the backside of mustang island, maybe next year we will shoot some vids of all the roostie's over there lol. Wish I'd had a cam on the one that I thought was going to break in half last year when they hit that ship wake leaving out of port a if it's any consolation the shake-n-bay next to it didn't fair any better :biggrin: . Unless the winds going to quit blowing forever or someone is going to build a bunch of ditch's that the go fast boats like to shoot video in to get from point a to point b then I wouldn't expect for the big pad v Haynie's to be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## ESCB Factory

And why is running out the middle, in the absolute roughest part of the bay, a better choice than running the smoothest available path?

The 22 Stingray is NOT the smoothest out in the middle, but is VERY smooth if you pick your path to use the superior speed to your advantage.

Run smarter, not harder.


----------



## ReelWork

scb factory said:


> Run smarter, not harder.


You got that right... :idea:


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Because it's quicker to run across than around.:slimer:


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Just to prove a pad-V runs smoother than a SCB hull, a storm came up on us one day in Copano, and we were running in our Mod V Shallow Sport with an SCB and they looked liked they were getting the c*** beat out of them. All fun right?


----------



## fattyflattie

Translations -

It's not ok to burn shorelines in Shallowsport, but ok in SCB.

It's not the smoothest ride out there, but if you dont get in rough water, it's got a really great ride.sad3sm


Good friend of mine did poke around this Recon this last weekend in POC and fell in love. I believe it sold as well? (not to him)


----------



## t-tung

*Got you all trumped...*

Here's my next boat purchase. Now if I could just figure out where I'm going to mount the trolling motor I'd be set.


----------



## mgeistman

I still can't figure this out? Why dog scb? Cause you can't have one or what? it's a for sale ad, not a tell me your opinions ad. Dam!


----------



## ReelWork

mgeistman said:


> I still can't figure this out? Why dog scb? Cause you can't have one or what? it's a for sale ad, not a tell me your opinions ad. Dam!


It's called little Richard syndrome and just watch all the left field comments. Never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

I'm just playing around, SCB are well made nice boats. And their built in Texas, we have so many great made texas boats, that it's hard to chose which one. Only in Texas.:texasflag


----------



## t-tung

scb factory said:


> And why is running out the middle, in the absolute roughest part of the bay, a better choice than running the smoothest available path?
> 
> The 22 Stingray is NOT the smoothest out in the middle, but is VERY smooth if you pick your path to use the superior speed to your advantage.
> 
> Run smarter, not harder.


Trying to figure that out myself 

Makes for a really cool story I guess.


----------



## T. Rep

t-tung said:


> Trying to figure that out myself
> 
> Makes for a really cool story I guess.


X2! Why in the heck would you beat yourself and your rig into oblivion for no reason is beyond me??


----------



## TreyP

T. Rep said:


> X2! Why in the heck would you beat yourself and your rig into oblivion for no reason is beyond me??


 silly guys, 
you have to beat the water out of the wood


----------



## InfamousJ

T. Rep said:


> X2! Why in the heck would you beat yourself and your rig into oblivion for no reason is beyond me??


2013 Haynie for sale, pop-secret popcorn tournament wrapped, 300 merc XS alien, quadruple 18' custom power poles front and rear, 52" plasma screen navigation, 5 hp kicker trolling motor, 250 gallon live well, one storage compartment, garage kept and every maintenance done, 9000 hours on motor, never beat to hail across the roughest bay known, all screws have been tighted back up. Good tubing, skiing, family boat. My new boat is ordered already. $59,450.36 firm.


----------



## Im Headed South

I think you answered your own question Eric or was there another reason for building a 25'? Pretty sure you've said the reason for building it was to take aim at the big pad v boats so must be something to needing to run where its rough. Some places you have no choice but to cross open water. All in fun right lol.


----------



## InfamousJ

FAQ rule #21


----------



## Copano/Aransas

InfamousJ said:


> FAQ rule #21


We're just playing around not bashing.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

InfamousJ said:


> 2013 Haynie for sale, pop-secret popcorn tournament wrapped, 300 merc XS alien, quadruple 18' custom power poles front and rear, 52" plasma screen navigation, 5 hp kicker trolling motor, 250 gallon live well, one storage compartment, garage kept and every maintenance done, 9000 hours on motor, never beat to hail across the roughest bay known, all screws have been tighted back up. Good tubing, skiing, family boat. My new boat is ordered already. $59,450.36 firm.


By the way what is this supposed to be?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Im Headed South said:


> I think you answered your own question Eric or was there another reason for building a 25'? Pretty sure you've said the reason for building it was to take aim at the big pad v boats so must be something to needing to run where its rough. Some places you have no choice but to cross open water. All in fun right lol.


Correct.


----------



## wolffman73

Nice one. Modesty is certainly a virtue. Wink, wink.


----------



## gonefishing2

*Sure*



scb factory said:


> Correct.


I don't think you could made a better color combo. Really a beautiful boat, who cares how it rides. I wouldn't contaminate that in the saltwater. Speaking of that,What's weird Eric, I see all your pics on here and you built like 100 total, I never see many on the water. You can't miss them on the water...when I do we them, people are doing like 45 just cruising. I would be wide open all day.


----------



## Take'emGator

scb factory said:


> Correct.


My buddy owns this boat right down the street, i have to look at it all the time, one of these days I'll have to upgrade the SCB.


----------



## Take'emGator

Hey eric can i trade the topcat in on this? lol


----------

